# Happy New Year



## RJS (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to wish everyone a Happy New Year now cause I won't be next to a computer when the ball drops!  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 31, 2008)

And to you and yours also my brother's all. And my God bless you in the new year.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 31, 2008)

So mote it be!


----------

